# Immigrating dental hygiene Therapist



## lease81 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi. I'm a qualified dental hygiene therapist looking to immigrate and was wondering if anyone else has been successful? Loads of hurdles just to get my qualification recognised. Anyone know how I could go about getting sponsorship? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

Type....dental sponsorship au......into your search, then browse through the links.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Also if im not mistaken you will need to check that your proffesion is on the list of jobs. It does say ( below) that for each job you can find;
Information on the skill level of each occupation is consistent with the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) and may differ from the requirements set by the assessing authorities for obtaining a skills assessment. Please contact the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation to check on their requirements.

Here is the link;
A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information


----------

